# Karmic Destiny- S.O.S.



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi- I need your help. I am trying to amass as much negative karma as possible. The next time you come across one of my posts please take a few seconds to click on negative karma for me. Your help is greatly appreciated.

ps- I am also running a campaign to get Fishnut2 as many fishflakes as possible, please donate your flakes to him as often as possible. Thankyou.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Why?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Why not?


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

well + points it is for u David


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hahahahahah i gave him a + just to spite him. :mrgreen:


----------

